# Do you like the Buck 110 or their 112?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After several years I settled down with the Buck 112. I did so for several reasons. First off, I just wasn't camping anymore or riding with the club that much, and I just needed a basic folder. That parlayed into several of their 112 automatics and a little red jewel that just makes me smile.

What folders are you guys using?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had several American made Schrade versions of the Buck 110, their LB7 and LB8. 
Still have the 8, the 7 (made back when each one was serial numbered) bit the dust when I broke the spring hammering it thru the metal vent window frame of my 1980 F-150 to actuate the window latch because I locked my keys inside. Blade didn't break, but the spring did. I ussed a 20 ounce framing hammer.
I also have late model Schrades, made in China (but still stout), another LB7 and LB8. And I recently found, at Smoky Mountain Knife Works, an off shore Ka-Bar lockback with a blade the same size as a 110 and krayton scales. With reversible pocket clip (great idea for lefties).

And a Buck 110 with the Georgia Pacific name and logo inletted into the wood. It was an award for going "above and beyond" during their restructuring in 1995. It still has the factory edge - the only thing I'll cut with that is someones belly wide open. I haven't had to do that. Yet.

I have a collection of liner locks, I always have one in my pocket at work because my employer frowns on guns in pockets.

And a liner lock that I could never buy for myself - it was a gift from a friend. A Tops tanto style that is sharp enough to shave with. I was seriously impressed with it, Tops makes folding and fixed blades for troops. Hard use blades. Too expensive for me to afford on Social Security. A true blessing from a friend. :vs_cool:

I like guns and knives.:vs_love:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had one Buck 110 for over 40 years. It has served me well. Maybe someone will buy me a Buck 112 for Christmas! (Hint Hint Mrs S if you are reading this over my shoulder to make sure I'm not on a Porno site! :vs_smile


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slip, you'll like the Buck 112. I think their front bolster is what should have been added to the 110. Then again, settling into an advanced age I need a folder for slicing, not combat. Even in its slightly smaller size the 112 seems more comfortable and comforting.

I will say this about their red version that's in the picture, it's solid. One could say it's even substantial. It's the Buck I'll be carrying now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Buck 110, Buck 429 selector (original version all blade types), polymer handle version of Buck 110, Buck 425 mini (on my key chain), Schrade Uncle Henry, Case trapper.

IMHO the Schrade is better quality, fit and finish, than the Buck 110. It's a 45 year old one, made in NY/USA


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, one thing I wanted to add. I did buy a few of the automatic Buck 112s just to road test them. They are good solid knives, except for one niggling problem.

I've noticed that the sheath for these knives is a tad wider than usual. From my vantage point I do not see why this modification was done, although I doubt anyone would notice this after lugging the folder for a day or two.

The activation button is quite flat, which negates my first thought that a wider sheath might not press harder against the button.

But like all their knives, I think every one of them is a winner. Their autos are just icing on the cake.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is one of my new Buck 112 automatics. For my money the best overall pocketknife made to date. You name a project (being a cardboard box or a foolish attacker) and this knife is your best friend.

I'd buy one before the news spreads...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> This is one of my new Buck 112 automatics. For my money the best overall pocketknife made to date. You name a project (being a cardboard box or a foolish attacker) and this knife is your best friend.
> 
> I'd buy one before the news spreads...
> 
> View attachment 100431


I just checked Smoky Mountain Knife Works, they have the 112 auto with ebony wood handles for $139.99.

They also have a 110 auto for $199.99.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is the advantage of being a cutlery salesman.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the plastic handled Buck folders, they are as light as a feather, and very sharp.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I bought a 110 a couple millennia ago, and found it just too damned big and heavy to be a folder. Went to a Kewshaw Black Gulch and never looked back.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I bought a 110 a couple millennia ago, and found it just too damned big and heavy to be a folder. Went to a Kewshaw Black Gulch and never looked back.


I guess you don't hunt much. Like I said old USA, Schrades are better


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I guess you don't hunt much.....


You guessed correct, but with the wrong reasoning.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 2 buck 110s and I haven't found a reason two change from them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> This is one of my new Buck 112 automatics. For my money the best overall pocketknife made to date. You name a project (being a cardboard box or a foolish attacker) and this knife is your best friend.
> 
> I'd buy one before the news spreads...
> 
> View attachment 100431


Tourist,

What is a reasonable price for the 112 Auto? I've seen them on various sites for $129-$185.

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You guessed correct, but with the wrong reasoning.


Tell me why? Explain.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tell me why? Explain.


I has nothing to do with hunting. The 110 just was too large for me as a folder. I don't hate large knives, I just don't like folders that large.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slip, this is why I suggested you call Joyce and drop my name. You can save quite a bit and be guaranteed that you will never be forgotten after the sale.

Just give Joyce a call, 828-884-4302.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> This is one of my new Buck 112 automatics. For my money the best overall pocketknife made to date. You name a project (being a cardboard box or a foolish attacker) and this knife is your best friend.
> 
> I'd buy one before the news spreads...
> 
> View attachment 100431


Difficult knife to get due to being auto and not active duty. Bucks are just sweet knives.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree, simply because as of last count there are only 31 states that allow the citizen carry of automatic knives. In Wisconsin, former governor Scott Walker removed most of the state laws governing knives, especially autos.

Like I've said, carrying a "legal" switchblade sort of takes the fun and thrill out of the hobby. By law, an auto here is just a jackknife.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I agree, simply because as of last count there are only 31 states that allow the citizen carry of automatic knives. In Wisconsin, former governor Scott Walker removed most of the state laws governing knives, especially autos.
> 
> Like I've said, carrying a "legal" switchblade sort of takes the fun and thrill out of the hobby. By law, an auto here is just a jackknife.


Makes sense. Jack knife vs Auto knife vs Switchblade. I think the terms get mixed up in legislature.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Makes sense. Jack knife vs Auto knife vs Switchblade. I think the terms get mixed up in legislature.


Legislature is _already_ mixed up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Makes sense. Jack knife vs Auto knife vs Switchblade. I think the terms get mixed up in legislature.


Being born and raised on N. 36th Street in Milwaukee I never knew there was a difference. Then as an adult I saw one of the 1950s movies where all the evil teenagers carried switchblades. Heck, I just got back from the dentist this morning and I carried a switchblade as my EDC folder.

Like I tell people who fear switchblades, "_It's the blade that's dangerous, not the spring_."

My wife is a retired teacher and she carries one...


----------

